# Municipal Insurane?



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good insurance company for municipal insurance?


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

There's not anyone on this site that plows roads for their village or township that has to carry municipal insurance?


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Not quite sure what you mean by Municipal Insurance? I have General Liability and Commercial Vehicle policies. I'm covered for snow plowing in addition to the other types of work I do and the Borough I work for is named as additional insured on both policies. Also have to provide performance bond. That's it. Never heard of "Municipal insurance", sorry. What are you being requested to provide? Most municipal contracts I've seen spell it out pretty clearly?


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Should have added that as far as companies to look into, my advice would be to find a local independent agent that is familiar with plowers or contractors. They will know which companies to go to for your particular situation and shop around to get you the best rate. My Gen. Liab. and Comm. Veh. are with different companies for this reason due to the types of work I do, but I only deal with my agent and she does the rest.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

This is what the village boards lawyer is asking for. I told them my GL and Comm. Ins. should cover this but they still are asking for a Municipal policy? So I did call a local agent for this and by chance he is the village insurance agent also so he is checking in on what they are asking for he said I'm not government and only government can carry Municipal insurance so hopefully he will get this figured out. Thanks for the response.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah good luck to you. Hope it gets figured out. I would think they just need to be listed as additional insured which should be no big deal. Half these small municipalities and their lawyers for that matter seem to not know what the hell is going on or what they are doing. I'm having issues now with a new municipal contract that they are requiring a performance bond. Problem is it is various kinds of work as needed on an hourly basis. Lawyer says "just tell your agent you need a perf bond". Ins agent says "how the hell am I supposed to know what amount the bond is to be for?". The right hand doesn't know what the left is doing and it takes weeks or months to get anything done when it should be a matter of a few hours or a couple days at most half the time. Our tax dollars hard at waste, oops work.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I hear you about the waste. This is the first yr for the village to hire out there snow plowing so they really don't know what they are doing,.Basically listening to the lawyer. I got a couple of other numbers from Granview and working on getting some other quote. It will all work out in the end I know everyone on the board so I know I wont lose the job because of this it's just going to take some time to get it figured out. Hope you get yours figured out with out to much stress.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Why are you adding anyone as additional insured? They should gave their own policy that protects them. Your policy is there to protect you not them as well.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's the way it is if you want the work. More and more companies are doing it. If you don't then just stick to driveways.

KBT,did that company ever work numbers out for you?


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

peteo1;1436324 said:


> Why are you adding anyone as additional insured? They should gave their own policy that protects them. Your policy is there to protect you not them as well.


I wasn't adding anyone I took over plowing my villages roads and that is what their lawyer was telling them that I need. It turned out that all I have to have is my gen. liab. and commercial ins. If your not part of a government entity you can't get municipal insurance that's bad that the lawyer didn't even know this.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

grandview;1436328 said:


> It's the way it is if you want the work. More and more companies are doing it. If you don't then just stick to driveways.
> 
> KBT,did that company ever work numbers out for you?


I ended up going with the same company that the village has theres thru and it was alot cheaper than I was paying my original company and more coverage.

Thanks for the numbers They were a big help.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Explain the additional insured then. Not being a smart ass, I just don't get why you need to have someone else on your policy in order to get work.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

peteo1;1436731 said:


> Explain the additional insured then. Not being a smart ass, I just don't get why you need to have someone else on your policy in order to get work.


After talking with my insurance agent I found out I can't carry munipale insurance because i am not a government entity I just have to carry the normal general and commercial insurance. It turns out that the lawyer didn't know what he was talking about. I don't have to have any other person on my policy.

Don't you give your customers a copy of your policy to show them that you are covered incase you back into a pole or garage door? There insurance doesn't cover your mistakes that's why you carry insursnce.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

KBTConst;1436762 said:


> After talking with my insurance agent I found out I can't carry munipale insurance because i am not a government entity I just have to carry the normal general and commercial insurance. It turns out that the lawyer didn't know what he was talking about. I don't have to have any other person on my policy.
> 
> Don't you give your customers a copy of your policy to show them that you are covered in case you back into a pole or garage door? There insurance doesn't cover your mistakes that's why you carry insurance.


I don't give my residential customers a copy just all commercial customers.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah I prove I have insurance I just don't make them additional insured. My policy is there to cover me and whatever I screw up not them and their mistakes.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

peteo1;1436951 said:


> Yeah I prove I have insurance I just don't make them additional insured. My policy is there to cover me and whatever I screw up not them and their mistakes.


http://www.cossioinsurance.com/email/additional_insured.html


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

My policy is there to cover me and whatever I screw up not them and their mistakes.[/QUOTE]

This is the same for me, My policy covers what ever my guys or myself screw up. If I hit a stop sign while plowing the village roads my insurance covers it not the village's insurance, if the village employee hits the stop sign the village's insurance covers it not mine


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Gotcha. That's how mine is but I've never had to do the additional insured.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

KBTConst;1437045 said:


> My policy is there to cover me and whatever I screw up not them and their mistakes.


This is the same for me, My policy covers what ever my guys or myself screw up. If I hit a stop sign while plowing the village roads my insurance covers it not the village's insurance, if the village employee hits the stop sign the village's insurance covers it not mine[/QUOTE]

Expanding on this if I'm right. He knocks over the stop sign and some runs through the intersection and gets in an accident.They would sue the village and you. But with the additional insurance they will sue you first then your insurance would be first in line to pay out..I think that's how it works.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Expanding on this if I'm right. He knocks over the stop sign and some runs through the intersection and gets in an accident.They would sue the village and you. But with the additional insurance they will sue you first then your insurance would be first in line to pay out..I think that's how it works.[/QUOTE]

Correct, but with having $2 mill. in coverage most likely the village wouldn't have to pay.Thumbs Up


----------



## doyles (Dec 26, 2010)

from what i've read if you hire subcontractors you can have them list you as additional insured


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

KBTConst;1437711 said:


> Expanding on this if I'm right. He knocks over the stop sign and some runs through the intersection and gets in an accident.They would sue the village and you. But with the additional insurance they will sue you first then your insurance would be first in line to pay out..I think that's how it works.


Correct, but with having $2 mill. in coverage most likely the village wouldn't have to pay.Thumbs Up[/QUOTE]

I know this is an old thread haven't been on here in awhile but this heat has me thinking bout snow so here I am.

The borough I work for requested to be listed as additional insured I guess to cover themselves as much as possible. Even though they have their own insurance, they want mine to pay out first. And in this day and age 2 million is peanuts if someone gets hurt or killed between the hospital bills and lawsuits for pain and suffering. The additional insured thing seems to be more and more common around here especially on larger contracts.


----------

